# LAX points run



## ryangs (Mar 15, 2010)

This seems too easy to be true. Can I book four one-ways, e.g. LAX to GDL, GDL to BUR, BUR to GDL, and GDL to LAX, and earn 400 points? That only costs $12! No need to actually get off and on and GDL, right? Just one ticket for each leg on the same train? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Alice (Mar 15, 2010)

ryangs said:


> This seems too easy to be true. Can I book four one-ways, e.g. LAX to GDL, GDL to BUR, BUR to GDL, and GDL to LAX, and earn 400 points? That only costs $12! No need to actually get off and on and GDL, right? Just one ticket for each leg on the same train? Or am I missing something here?


You do have to get off, need to be on different trains.


----------



## rrdude (Mar 15, 2010)

ryangs said:


> This seems too easy to be true. Can I book four one-ways, e.g. LAX to GDL, GDL to BUR, BUR to GDL, and GDL to LAX, and earn 400 points? That only costs $12! No need to actually get off and on and GDL, right? Just one ticket for each leg on the same train? Or am I missing something here?


As long as the LAX to GDL, and the GDL to BUR trains are NOT THE SAME. AGR is hip to that.

Same for the return.


----------



## ryangs (Mar 15, 2010)

rrdude said:


> As long as the LAX to GDL, and the GDL to BUR trains are NOT THE SAME. AGR is hip to that.


Ah, that's the catch. So the trick is to do this, except at stations where a layover can be pleasant. (For instance, not the Burbank airport.)


----------



## Alice (Mar 15, 2010)

ryangs said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > As long as the LAX to GDL, and the GDL to BUR trains are NOT THE SAME. AGR is hip to that.
> ...


Fry's is next to Burbank airport stop, opposite side of tracks from airport.


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Alice said:


> ryangs said:
> 
> 
> > rrdude said:
> ...


Aloha

Get off pick up your supplies and continue, easy if you live LA.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Now since Surfliners are unreserved could you just buy tickets for different trains and use them on the same train?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 15, 2010)

Guest said:


> Now since Surfliners are unreserved could you just buy tickets for different trains and use them on the same train?


No, they thought about that and have it covered.

When the conductor collects your ticket he puts it into an envelope with all the rest of the tickets from that train. Those tickets remain together until they reach the processing center and are scanned as a batch. That entire batch is given the train number on the envelope and therefore 2 tickets for you in the same envelope will be coded for that train number and the AGR system will issue points for the first ticket and throw away the info for the second ticket.


----------



## saxman (Mar 16, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Now since Surfliners are unreserved could you just buy tickets for different trains and use them on the same train?
> ...


This is probably why I didn't get points when I tried to book a trip on 421 then on 21, but just stayed on the train. I only got points for 421 and none for 21. However another time I booked a ticket on 8 then 28 for the same day, same train and got tickets for both.  I guess I got lucky that time.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 16, 2010)

saxman said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


I'd say that your problem was that the system just screwed up.

Those are two seperate distinct train numbers with seperate ticket envelopes. I suppose that it's possible that the conductor screwed up and placed both tickets in the same envelope, but that should have screwed with his/her paperwork AFAIK.

I just got points last year for splitting 48/448 in Albany. Granted that wasn't my choice to do so, it was the only way to get a sleeper from Chicago to Albany, where we moved to coach. But we both got credit for both tickets. Granted in our case, the 48 ride was also the next day anyhow, which also helps.


----------

